# Showing off my 3D arts



## lupus-lup (Dec 29, 2016)

Hello furries,
I wanted to share with you my newest 3D models to promote myself a bit in here ≧◡≦

Lup's (Fursona) Head WIP





LiLaiRa's Endy








Redraw - One year comparison




Lup's Reference Sheet


----------



## FellTheScarfDragon (Dec 31, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Zazi (Dec 31, 2016)

This is a really cool style, I love that second image but I'm biased towards toothy grins.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Dec 31, 2016)

Honestly I've gotta say it isn't uncanny to me. It's actually pretty alright to me


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 31, 2016)

Neato.


----------

